# Thermometer



## sevenleaf (29 Jul 2008)

So I need a new thermometer. Any suggestions / recomendations? Don't really want to spend more than Â£10 delivered. Don't mind a mercury-style glass one, a digital with probe and max / min could be handy but I only really need something reasonable accurate.

Was looking at the Hagen Aqua-minder but read on another forum that someone had one that was 4 degrees out.


----------



## Vito (2 Aug 2008)

I would presonally a glass one with the mercury, cheap and acurate, in my experiance.

Vito.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Aug 2008)

Vito said:
			
		

> I would presonally a glass one with the mercury, cheap and acurate, in my experiance.
> Vito.


Thats what I have always been using, seem to be acurate enough for me, but I am now using Rena Smart heaters that always keep the temp to what you set it at, and flash red if the temp drops or rises 3 degrees above what you set it at.


----------



## GreenNeedle (2 Aug 2008)

I use a standard glass thermometer from Wilko which was 79p.  Can't really see the point of spending more.  they will all be within 1 degree (I would expect much less than 1 degree) of accuracy which is easily accurate enough.

Andy


----------



## Simon D (26 Oct 2008)

I've got 2 digital therometres and there is 7 degrees between them!! I don't know why I've just bought new batteries for one of them as the old glass/mercury type is the only one that shows a true reading. When I bouh]ght it I looked at about 5 in the shop and went for the one with the mean average temp.


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Oct 2008)

I have a digi one which seems to be accurate enough.  That being said I don't think I've ever tested it against a proper "old school" thermometer before.  I might buy one from Wilkos at lunch and give it a test.


----------



## Behold (27 Oct 2008)

Glass ones are cheap and accurate. most pet shops have them for about 1.99


----------



## Themuleous (27 Oct 2008)

I bet you can get aquarium thermometers in Tesco's or Sainsbury's these days.

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Oct 2008)

I just saw aquarium ones in Wilkos for 99p each.  I was going to buy one but I was after a smaller slimline "generic" one.  More like what you'd find in a medical kit.  Didn't find one of those though  

Edit:

Just looking on ebay for a small glass thermometer and found this:

Rectal thermometer...

Hope it's not second hand


----------



## a1Matt (27 Oct 2008)

I like to touch the glass and feel how warm it is. I do this at the same time as feeding the plants\fish.

I don't fuss about small variations I just want to know if the heater has packed up.  So this works fine.  After 20 years of doing this, it is an automatic check and not something I have to put any conscious effort into.

After saying that I should mention that I have a thermometer and always have done, but I don't feel that I am solely relying on it.


----------



## a1Matt (27 Oct 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Rectal thermometer...
> 
> Hope it's not second hand



Now that is priceless    .  I always hope I don't get busted at work for surfing too much.  Now I hope I don't get busted for looking at that!


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Oct 2008)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Now that is priceless    .  I always hope I don't get busted at work for surfing too much.  Now I hope I don't get busted for looking at that!



If it gets mentioned, embaress them with some medical mumbo jumbo about having problems "downstairs".  In this politically correct/scared of causing offense world, no more will be said I gaurantee


----------



## a1Matt (27 Oct 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> If it gets mentioned, embaress them with some medical mumbo jumbo about having problems "downstairs".  In this politically correct/scared of causing offense world, no more will be said I gaurantee



Great idea.  The new look ebay shows you what you have recently searched for and comes up with other items that match.

Needless to say that I am now getting some really dodgy things appearing on my front page! I might do a couple of searches for innoccuous items just to clear it off....


----------



## scottturnbull (31 Oct 2008)

I bought mine here, a 300mm mercury-filled version, only 1.29 each. I gave up on digital thermometers after finding up to +/- 10C variance between makes. Plus a glass thermometer is cleaner aesthetically, the less cables the better. Explore the link, there's a few different types.


----------



## sisko (31 Oct 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Thats what I have always been using, seem to be acurate enough for me, but I am now using Rena Smart heaters that always keep the temp to what you set it at, and flash red if the temp drops or rises 3 degrees above what you set it at.



It looks good! Can you tell me the size of the heater? Didn't find it anywhere!I'm trying to find a short but powerful heater.

Thanks


----------



## vauxhallmark (31 Oct 2008)

scottturnbull said:
			
		

> I bought mine here, a 300mm mercury-filled version, only 1.29 each. I gave up on digital thermometers after finding up to +/- 10C variance between makes. Plus a glass thermometer is cleaner aesthetically, the less cables the better. Explore the link, there's a few different types.



300 mm? Really? I hate mine which is 150mm - would prefer one at 75 or so!

Mark


----------



## Steve Smith (31 Oct 2008)

I bought a cheapy wilkos one yesterday.  Seems to be working fine   Not massive, but a little chunky.  I can always take it out if I want to take photos of the tank...


----------



## GreenNeedle (31 Oct 2008)

Steve

I like the bulkiness of it plus its very easy just to se that the red line stops within the green marking.

They are also the floating version so for those who like to equalise temps before adding their tank water then they can buy 2 and leave it floating in the 'bucket' whilst running the temps.  I used to do this when I first started but these days 10% change means I just chuck cold water in.

Can't beat expensive glass equipment 

AC


----------



## Steve Smith (31 Oct 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Can't beat expensive glass equipment



99p... can't go wrong with that   I did happen to buy 2 though   I tend to find my fish like a blast of cold water during water changes.  Still, as long as it doesn't drop too much...


----------



## GreenNeedle (31 Oct 2008)

Good thinking buying 2.  Just in case the price goes up to Â£1.20. lol

One tip I could give with buying 2 is to use both suction cups on the thermometer, one top and one bottom.  That way the thermometer is held firmly in position and the bottom (mercury end) has no chance of continually tapping the glass in our high turnover tanks.  I had one crack due to this a while back.  Luckily no mercury leaked.

AC


----------

